# Open Sawmills Outdoors



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am working on coming up with a Sawmill for my future logging railroad. I want it to be the main interest of my RR, since that is the whole reason for it's existance.

I have scoured the internet and found a ton of ideas for the mill. Including several different enclosed, open or a combination of the two.

I really like the looks of the open, or semi-open; sawmill with all of the visible machinery. But I wonder how well this will hold up in an outdoor environment. Anyone have experience wth this? I live in Northern Kansas and get all 4 seasons, to the extreme also. So I need to keep that in mind.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris, 

Daniel Smith of Daniel Smith Railroads / Smith Family Railroad

http://DanielSmithRailroads.com

has built a G-scale model of Sturgeon's Steam Sawmill in California on his layout in Prunedale, California. Sturgeon's Mill is still operational, and is run as a historical and teaching attraction by a group of volunteers. 

http://www.sturgeonsmill.com

Historical photo









Contemporary photo









Atlas steam engine









Steam engine boiler (non-functional at present)









View from inside, looking out









Daniel has not yet installed the actual working parts -- for one thing, he is up here right now building my layout! -- but you can see what his model looks like in this video: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/tnn2-8nQy7Y

Daniel has had this open sawmill on his layout, built of redwood (as is the original) for several years. He says, "Use redwood, not oak or cedar, and you will be pleased with its durability."

cat
ET&WNC RR
East Tennessee and Western Northern California Railroad
"Take the Scenic Redwood Route to Johnson City"


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Chris

I built a very simple open sawmill modeled very losely on a Frick Model 0 sawmill. I used cedar for the structure and floor, soda can metal crimped for the roof, and placed the floor of the model on a piece of cement board and then used cedar strips under that to keep it off the ground. 

It has been outside for about 2.5 years in MD and is holding up well. I do take it in for heavy snow forecasts

I power the saw blade with a small motor from an old ink jet printer. The 9V battery is in the small box the motor is on. The AML ore car houses a sawmill sound card. 

Hopes this helps

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe Heart Redwood, but what we get locally is being eaten by our termites. Maybe it's a tougher termite in S Az.....
They nibble on the sun bleached surface of my cedar boards, but only eat the oxidized cells. My cedar cribs are doing well. The Pecky cedar water tank leaked......

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And I've seen just gobs of them buggars just latched to my cedar split rail posts....

Can't get away from 'em here. 
....everything is too dry...

D


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's an article I found that pares down the USDA Forest Products Laboratory's 1969 report on naturally rot resistant wood. I may post this link under that heading while I'm thinking about it. It could be handy to people looking for wood for outdoor models like your open sawmill or similar structures if they have not seen it already.

http://www.garden.org/articles/articles.php?q=show&id=977


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Great looking little saw mill! It looks like the machinery is mounted on a separate board so it can be easily taken inside. The guy sitting on the carriage better be careful, it looks like he is about to get his leg cut off!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey there Chris!

You might have these issues of Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette, but if not, they may be of interest:

1982	Mar/Apr	P	p50 One Man Saw Mill
1982	May/Jun	P	p80 Machinery Details for 1-Man Saw Mill
2001	Nov/Dec C	p76 Rt to Redwoods #29: Making of a Film - Sturgeon's Sawmill
2002	Sep/Oct P	p33 Rt to Redwoods #34: Small California Sawmills for your Layout
2002	Nov/Dec P	p75 Rt to Redwoods #35: Sturgeon's Sawmill
2002	Nov/Dec P	p79 Sturgeon's Sawmill
2004	Mar/Apr P	p21 Sawmill Waste Burner
2004	Sep/Oct	P	p44 Small Steam Powered Sawmill
2005	Mar/Apr	C	p64 Animated Sawmill
2006	May/Jun	P	p76 Bodie Railway & Lumber Co. Mono Saw Mill

P = Plan or Drawing
C = Construction Article

I get my back issues from Railpub, FWIW.

See ya on chat,
Cliff


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Winn, yes you are correct, the machinery is on it's own platform and can be removed in one piece for rough weather. Also to demo it with a live steam engine instead of the electric motor


----------

